# Port style mead



## Ben Brewcat (Oct 27, 2004)

Sounds yummy; 9% residual honey/sugar sweetness, plus sugars from the blueberries, will be very sweet. Also I tend to oak (when I oak at all) only after a mead has had a chance to age into a semblance of it's mature flavor to 1) make sure I want to oak it at all and 2) so I can ballpark what kind of and how much to oak. Though oaking early for a mead that you know you'll lay down for a while lets you go a little bigger; the oak will fade and mellow somewhat and you can always add more if it needs it.

Sounds fun!


----------



## Anthony (Jul 7, 2005)

Hey Ben,

A normal port would be stopped when the wine hit half of the 12% oential, letting a mead with an 18% potentail go until it hit 12% would be ballanced, sweetness wise the same. That may be a better way to go.

Anthony


----------



## Anthony (Jul 7, 2005)

Yo Ben,

This came to me after posting the last responce.
Port wine is aged in oak cask after teh fermentation has been stopped with spirits. Thats why I was thinking to oak this"Port" mead from the start.

Anthony


----------

